# Nosferatu models



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about adding a Max Schreck Nosferatu kit to my collection, but I would like to hear your thoughts on where to find them and which one(s) is best. I'm not looking for the Monarch one, but rather something in resin. I am currently looking at the one from Dedham Pond Designs and I really like it...just wish it was in 1/6 instead of 1/8. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

The three I have are Monarch's, Dedham's and Artomic Studios (Thomas Kuntz). They all have their own virtues but since you've already mentioned the first two I'd say to go check out Kuntz's here:

http://www.artomic.com/

and here:
http://www.artomic.com/models/Nosferatu/output/Nosferatu.html

Kuntz is a talented and versatile artist who's works captures the term 'macabr'e to a tee. He does contract work including films, videos and even includes some great automatons. His Nosferatu sculpt has been around for a while and bears a good likeness to Schrek. The kit is well crafted and includes a few nice features like a real chain 9for keys) , a hat and tufts of hair. It just may be the one you are looking for.

Regards,
MattL

PS Poke around http://www.myspace.com/haxanthrobo to see some of his automatons in action


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Given that I produce the Dedham Pond Nosferatu, I'm rooting for that one. However, if 1/6 is what you're after, I suggest the David Grasso kit produced by Nocturna.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Todd P. said:


> Given that I produce the Dedham Pond Nosferatu, I'm rooting for that one. However, if 1/6 is what you're after, I suggest the David Grasso kit produced by Nocturna.


Todd...I'm certainly considering your 1/8 scale Nosferatu. I really like the pose and the price is right. I'm planning on buying a Nossy next month...I really like the David Grasso sculpt, too...just not sure if I want to pay that much.

Ben


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

All of these are great - For the money - Resin kit - Dedhem is well done - The other one is as well; but like you said - "Pricey". The styrene is fun and can be altered for the look you want. I like the 1/8th Dedhem kit the best.

My two-cents worth.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Ben, you're bound to find a few possibilities. Graf Orlok is one of the most popular garage-kit subjects and there are a lot of good ones. The first resin kit I ever did was a Nosferatu offered by Amazing Figure Modeler, 1/8 scale and sculpted by Staffan Linder.










It was about $100 counting U.S. shipping when it was available, but it has been out of production for years. My wife gave it to me for Christmas in 2001, soon after I rediscovered the hobby, and I finished it in early 2002. I plan to eventually strip it down and do it again.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Todd P. said:


> Ben, you're bound to find a few possibilities. Graf Orlok is one of the most popular garage-kit subjects and there are a lot of good ones. The first resin kit I ever did was a Nosferatu offered by Amazing Figure Modeler, 1/8 scale and sculpted by Staffan Linder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, Todd...that's awesome!!! Not even sure why you want to strip this down and repaint it!!

Ben


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Todd, The Grasso is INCREDIBLE and the AFM one is FANTASTIC. Could you please post a pic of the one you are producing as I am unaware of that sculpt. Pretty please?
J Webb


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, Hunch. Here's mine. It's 1/8 scale, sculpted, molded and cast by Joe Simon. Thanks.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The Dedham Pond is on my Christmas list, I want that one. I have the Monarch which is good, too. I also have one by Randy Bowen, a 1/8th scale that is very rare.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Monarch and Dedham Pond, fer shure!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Nosferatu*



septimuspretori said:


> Man, Todd...that's awesome!!! Not even sure why you want to strip this down and repaint it!!
> 
> Ben


I have the "Killer Kits" Nosferatu...coming out of the ship hatch, my fave!
If you decide you are hot for the AFM kit, I have one MIB that I would part with.PM me if interested.

Phil K


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

rhinooctopus said:


> I have the "Killer Kits" Nosferatu...coming out of the ship hatch, my fave!
> If you decide you are hot for the AFM kit, I have one MIB that I would part with.PM me if interested.
> 
> Phil K


Hold that thought for a few days if you don't mind...BTW I've seen the Killer Kits Nossy and it really is a thing of beauty!!

Ben


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ben 4 favs of mine is the YC Nossy that one yagher nailed his death scene better than anyone could and then the other 3 is the D/C one carrying the casket and the Nocterna kit and last the yagher Monarch.


----------

